# ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Can Alex's 2012 GMC Terrain Lead Him to Victory?



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

This cannot be, his 2.4 would sound like chitty chitty bang bang going "Tick tick tick" from the timing chains stretching. Plus, he would be burning tons of oil from the piston rings not sealing anymore. Maybe if he's lucky the u-joints in the driveshaft wouldn't be bad (requiring purchase of the entire drive shaft).


----------

